# Tower of Light Fantasy Summer 2010 finally!



## Michael01 (Jul 28, 2010)

More trials and errors, more headaches with PayPal and html editors, but we've finally got the Summer 2010 issue up and running,  This issue includes greats stories by Therese Arkenberg,  Billy Wong, Eric Del Carlo (co-author of the Wartorn books, with Robert Aspirin), Jack Horne, Anna Sykora, and Michael Merriam.

The new web site is www.tolfantasy.net.  Please have a look and let me know what you think!

I'm still working with Gary Compton at Bookazon, too.  He's not ready yet, but he's working on it.


----------

